# Cat and mouse.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Bloody cat.

0600 hours Valentines Day she brings a live fieldmouse into our bedroom and starts chucking it about.

It goes under our bed to be followed by the cat. Â Wife is panicking (me too if truth be told). Â Get up, sift through all the carefully sorted piles of washing on the floor to ensure mouse isn't inside one of those.

Remove bedding and then mattress to find cat is no longer interested in playing, because she's lost the mouse too.

Hope it's gone downstairs.

Go back to bed, well it is Valentines Day, but end up getting up again (no pun intended) soon.

Go and get cat, who by now is fast asleep on the pile of wahsing that is now in one huge pile on the landing and bring her back into bedroom. Â

"It's your mouse, you find it" Â

She immediately goes to my bedside cabinet and sits there staring at it. Â Move it to find very frightened mouse still very much alive looking up at me. Â Scare it so it runs back under bed and out the other side. Â Try and get it from there and it run off again. Â Eventually corner it behind a door and manage to coax it into a paper bag from clothes shop.

Having read that mice are too small to be harmed from a fall from any height, put it out window to see it fall a storey onto the kitchen roof, bounce off and land on the patio. Â Glad to see it scurry off in the end though.

:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Cunning little devils, Cats, I love them Â 8)

Ours used to do the same thing, he would catch field mice, hold them in his mouth and then play with them by tossing them up into the air! He had a taste for mice heads - he would frequently leave headless bodies by the front door Â  Funniest thing was a mouse getting into a cavity wall - he could hear the mouse scratching about but could not catch it, it drove him wild Â  When our cat was a kitten, he used to enjoy hiding under the bed and pouncing on your feet as you walked to the bed. Sinbad is no longer with us nowÂ [smiley=devil.gif] Â 8) Â :'(


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well we've been at this house for just over a year now and it's the first itme she's done it.

used to bring them in all the time at our last place so either

a) it's the first opportunity she's had, or
b) she thinks we're crap hunters and is helping us out.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

We have three cats at home, and one of them in particular is a real hunter, he'll bring home rabbits that are bigger than him nearly every day. Have a good old feast on them and then come and sit on my lap twitching with fleas.

He'll leave the remains of the rabbit in the kitchen along with the blood stains for us to clear up.

[sarcasm] Lovely animals aren't they [/sarcasm]


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I used to have a Persian cat that often killed birds. She would then sit outside the patio door and gradually eat the bird. The kids would give me a running commentry on how she was doing and what was left to eat!!

She was a great cat as she hated men and used to hiss like mad at hubby if we were having an argument ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My dog loves cats too...when she sees one...she goes after her.

But eating all this birds and rats is certainly not good for a pet cat. The bring diseases to your home and then you have to stroke the cat that just had a mouse from the sewage. How nice. 

For me it was either a dog or nothing. Cats were public enemy number one when I was a child in Greece...there are so many around and I loved scaring them away. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Blimey! Having read your first post Kell sounds like something out of a Tom and Jerry cartoon


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Our Blue Point Siamese would bring around 2 or 3 mice per week for us and leave them outside the house - unless there was snow on the ground. It wouldn't stay out long then There was even one hot summers day a few years ago when he dragged home someones just roasted, uncarved, Sunday joint! We never did find out who had 2 veg and Yorkshire pudding without the beef. :-[


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

lol


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

When I was a kid, our cat -- a useless hunter -- cornered the then Leicester manager Gordon Milne's hamster in our back garden.

She didn't know how to kill the thing so we rescued it and went round banging on neighbours' doors asking if they owned it.

Milne hated it and wasn't very happy to be re-united.

Freddie Starr, eat your heart out Â 

Mark


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Tom & Jerry cartoons Â : - the best ones were those produced by Fred Quimby Â 

Our moggy Sinbad broke his leg - he had it in plaster, and we had to keep him in the house. He'd would continually shake the leg and plaster - when he would sit up by the window he'd tap on the glass as if to say 'let me out!'


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Funny things, cats Â 
We used to have two but the bird and mouse hunting one got squidged by a car years ago defending her teritory against a foreign cat Â :'(
The other one, now 17 years old, never attaked a bird/mouse. She just looks at them Â 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I really adore cats. We can't have them in our house because my hubby says the fur gets to his throat


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> I really adore cats. Â We can't have them in our house because my hubby says the fur gets to his throat Â


  There's a joke in there somewhere... but I really think I'm going to avoid it ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Â  There's a joke in there somewhere... but I really think I'm going to avoid it Â ;D Â


 :-X :-X

It's hard trying to keep your mouth shut sometimes... ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG...stop making your minds go a drift boys


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

There are hairless "cats". You could give one of them a go for him! 



> I really adore cats. Â We can't have them in our house because my hubby says the fur gets to his throat Â


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> There are hairless "cats". You could give one of them a go for him!


And they're so cute too...
:-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What is that? That is scarey . Looks like it is going to attack you and made me jump  ;D .

Awwwwww on the other hand he does have that... here mummy mummy come to pussy twinkle in his eye  .

Gorgeous cat. I wouldn't say not to a cuddle .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Did you use your moggys fur for your rug btw ;D...he blends in nicely


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

;D tut, tut :-X :


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

must resist further "finbar saunders" posts ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Did you use your moggys fur for your rug btw Â ;D...he blends in nicely Â


Not my cat - and I don't wear a rug. (though I could.)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> There are hairless "cats". You could give one of them a go for him!


Fred Quimby's are the best Â


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Who's Fred Quimby? . And no pee taking out of me for asking this ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Fred Quimby directed/produced most of the best cartoons from the days when they were good.

However, I think the latest reference may have more to do with the first syllable of his surname.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I should have picked up on it earlier. Pauls mentioned this name also :. Dumb mare I am


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Surely though a furless cat doesn't quite have the same feel as a fury cat though when you go to stroke it?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Surely though a furless cat doesn't quite have the same feel as a fury cat though when you go to stroke it? Â


Must. Resist. Must.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Must. Resist. Must.


nah! ;D

ok - I'll ask.

Is it possible that a hairy cat would be more attractive if it was shaved?

or would the natural look be preferable?

or perhaps - something in-between?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think I prefer fury pussy's. If I was to buy oneÂ I would like a stripy one Â


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry but Â i have to say it , i Feckin hate cats , so why does Â my Â neighbours cat love me so much, when i come home from work it follows the car up to the garage to meet Â me, ARGHHHHHhhhhhhh. when they are away and we feed it, it follows me about Â like a dog, i only Â wish it was.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

might just be better to stroke your neighbours pussy and see what happens ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> when i come home from work it follows the car up to the garage to meet Â me


tip - reverse quickly down the drive. Listen for the thunk ... then carry on as normal...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

;D I love cats really...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> ;D I love cats really...


Course you do because your male ;D ..and even then your post is putting it mildly


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> tip - reverse quickly down the drive. Listen for the thunk ... then carry on as normal...


And the good thing is, you don't even have to report the incident and it is all legal!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello Vlastan old chap ;D. Guess what we're talking............pussys! ;D.......right up your street matey ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am actually more of a bottom type of guy! ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL lowest of the low ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> I am actually more of a bottom type of guy! Â ;D ;D


Right up your alley then.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Vlastan


> I am actually more of a bottom type of guy!


 :

Some mothers do 'ave 'em 

Reminds me of Ian Dury - "This is what we find, one .. .... ......"


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Behave!


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

I cant make the cat dissapear , its my drinking buddys cat , although he does know i hate the f*****g thing.I just call it FAT CAT to upset his kids


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I find a SuperSoaker XP5000 (or whatever model takes your fancy) works quite well...... 

(yes - I like cats too - but I rather dislike cat shit in my garden thank you very much!)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> (yes - I like cats too - but I rather dislike cat shit in my garden thank you very much!)


Ever smelt is mouldering on a sizzling BBQ on a hot summer's day? LOL ;D


----------

